# Where hook up throttle 3HP Briggs Horizontal



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I have an old 3hp Briggs (Model# 80202). I see a screw on the side of the carb that is suppossed to clamp down the throttle cable, but where does the throttle cable attach to? I am actually going to be putting this engine on a tiller and was just going to use a paper clip to set the rpm at a nice hi rev, but i am uncertain as to where I need to attach it to. I will post a picture tomorrow in case I dont get a response. 

Model: 80202
Type: 2112-01

Illustrated Parts List


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

See if this page helps:

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri... Single Cylinder L-Head BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf

Go to page 113 in the pdf. It should be similar to what you have

Good luck


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

AH!! I am missing a spring, now it makes sense. Nice pdf also. Thanks a million!


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, so I put a spring on it. This carb appears to have been setup for a throttle cable, but since I am putting it on a tiller I have used a paper clip. I intend to sell this tiller and I dont like the looks of the paperclip. It is also kinda hard to choke it. Any better ideas other than running a throttle cable up to the handlebars?


----------

